# "Meatballs and Dead Birds" by James Gallagher.



## marine38 (Mar 21, 2022)

Today's photos of Japanese aircraft reminded me of Gallagher's book still available on Amazon. If I recall correctly (I haven't pulled my copy out for awhile), Gallagher was a military guy stationed in Japan (Atsugi as I recall) at the end of the war. He was also a photographer. Atsugi was one of the bases that the Japanese were directed to fly their aircraft to to be "demilitarized." Gallagher captured them all. But he also included photos of aircraft at other bases. The book is one of the best, if not the best, photo books available on WWII Japanese aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## EwenS (Mar 21, 2022)

There was also Robert C Mikesh's "Broken Wings of the Samurai. The Destruction of the Japanese Airforce"


----------

